# Raymarine Dragonfly?



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anybody have or have used the Raymarine Dragonfly? I have read a few reviews online and only found one bad and it was probably due to operator error. I am considering this unit for my kayak.


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

I will have an update this weekend. I am having one installed as a secondary unit to the e 125 and 1k transducer today. Looks pretty cool.


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

the firefly is going to be way better then any lowrance DSI out there in my opinion as far as marking fish, and structure. the clarity of the picture is amazing to the point you can tell what the bait fish even are. but you are going to pay


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I thought I had posted a review in the kayak forum here, but I must've done it in a different forum.

I have the Dragonfly on my Trident 13 and love it! Its very user friendly and the downvision gives you a crystal clear, true image of what's beneath you. It has a screenshot function as well if you want to take a pic of a cool image. You can get the upgraded charts from Navionics for it as well. It has a single point connection in the back with an easy cam lock to keep it from coming unplugged accidentally. 

When I first got it, I split the screen between the new CHIRP and the Downvision and was quickly retaught on reading my bottom returns. You can pick out individual baitfish in a school and actually see the shapes of larger fish. I had three Dolphins under me two months ago and you could clearly ID them as Dolphins. Very cool stuff

It draws very little power for a unit of its size too. I have yet to run a battery dead with mine even after 12 trips and I use 12V 8AH batteries.

One thing I'll add if you get one, the power connection is a decent sized plug and has quite a few small pins. Keep that sucker thoroughly coated in dielectric grease to prevent corrosion on the smaller pins.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Lundy yes it is expensive. But its a 6" screen also. So compare it to other 6" units and its not that bad in price. I have seen a few screen shots from it online and its impressive. 

Somebody did post a thread in Kayaks a while back about the DragonFly and the majority of the responses were about its price which is why I posted here, it works the same on both boats and kayaks.


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

im not bashing it on price im just saying, im a firm believer in you gotta pay to play! ill have mine in the next month or so


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Some of the people that I've heard complain about its price don't blink to drop 3K on a kayak too......

You can find these units for 699.99 just about everywhere and I think it is well worth it


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

that'd be me ha, i drop more money between my kayak, fishing with paulboydencustoms, and new fishing gear i probably dont need!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Paul is a hoarder lol


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

damn straight!


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

Chrisv does sams have any of the new yozuri crystal minnow deep divers?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm out right now but have more ordered


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Back on topic, Chris how did you mount the transducer?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Removable thru-hull. The basic PE foam template marine gooped to the hull with a tight cut out so I can pop it in and pop it out. Here's a couple pics


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Cooper, what you have now will be just fine till the foreman is back in the mud and happy!!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Jaster that's the issue. I don't have a GPS and FF right now. My kayak is the only thing I have to do besides work at the moment.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Ahhh . welll come get my lowrance. Dont guess I need it this year


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Not doing that Jaster. 

I might put my Foreman rebuild on hold for a few weeks to save enough for a Dragonfly.


----------

